
Google's Rules of Thumb for HTTP/2 Push - cpeterso
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K0NykTXBbbbTlv60t5MyJvXjqKGsCVNYHyLEXIxYMv0/edit
======
niftich
I appreciate in-depth analysis, the numbers, and the actual case studies, and
resulting recommendations. This is a very good resource that puts actual
numbers to the issue.

In my opinion, this reveals that HTTP/2 Server Push is essentially one huge
microoptimization, proper use of which requires even more effort from both the
server (and the client):

[1] watch and aggressively respond to network utilization

[2] construct a dependency graph of resources (presumably by actually parsing
the HTML on server-side, or beforehand out-of-band and store it some other
place)

[3] have the client communicate the state of its cache! [ref-1]

[4] have custom, conditional logic for cookies

\----

[ref-1] [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpbis-cache-
digest-...](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpbis-cache-digest-00)

------
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12224258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12224258)

